# How To Root Stock



## KatsumeBlisk

Now that it's possible to unlock the boot loader via HTC's site, how does one root the phone? I am new to HTC devices and I've only used scripts before.

I'm also correct in stating that I can just use ROM manager to flash CWR when it's rooted?


----------



## phillyfisher

After you unlock you can flash CWM recovery.. then flash SU.

I used this thread for guidance: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14947083


----------



## msjohnson2868

Does unlocking give the necessary S-off so this can be flashed? I have a friend that wants me to root his inc2 and wasn't sure how the recent unlockability from HTC affected the rooting processes. 
Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## JAS_21

msjohnson2868 said:


> Does unlocking give the necessary S-off so this can be flashed? I have a friend that wants me to root his inc2 and wasn't sure how the recent unlockability from HTC affected the rooting processes.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


I recommend using the Revolutionary tool. You first would have to downgrade the bootloader from .98.

There's a tutorial on xda in the dev section. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

This gives you full s-off and root.


----------



## rabbitfoot

JAS_21 said:


> I recommend using the Revolutionary tool. You first would have to downgrade the bootloader from .98.
> 
> There's a tutorial on xda in the dev section. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990
> 
> This gives you full s-off and root.


hey gang,

i tried rooting my wife's phone last night after using the official bootloader unlock, but had no luck using the tutorial from XDA having tried it on 2 separate computers. after it seems to copy the update to the phone fine, but when i reboot it's still 2.3.4. is there something about the official unlock that is causing the rollback to 2.3.3 to fail? has anybody gotten this to work after the official unlock?

thank you!

best,
rf


----------



## fc127

rabbitfoot said:


> hey gang,
> 
> i tried rooting my wife's phone last night after using the official bootloader unlock, but had no luck using the tutorial from XDA having tried it on 2 separate computers. after it seems to copy the update to the phone fine, but when i reboot it's still 2.3.4. is there something about the official unlock that is causing the rollback to 2.3.3 to fail? has anybody gotten this to work after the official unlock?
> 
> thank you!
> 
> best,
> rf


when you copy the update to the SD card you then have to boot into the bootloader. Pull the battery, replace battery, hold down volume and power. It will then flash the update.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## rabbitfoot

thank you perry!

it's in the root of my sdcard (as "RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Radio_1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip"). is it meant to flash it automatically, do i need to rename it, or do i need to go into android recovery and flash it?

-rf

*edit* after rebooting into 2.3.4 this is what i entered into the cmd.exe

cd c:/android

adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem rebootRUU
fastboot erase cache
fastboot flash zip RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Radio_1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip
fastboot reboot

this is what i get:

INFOzip header checking...
INFOzip info parsing...
FAILED (remote: 99 unknown fail)
finished. total time: 98.238s


----------



## fc127

rabbitfoot said:


> thank you perry!
> 
> it's in the root of my sdcard (as "RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Radio_1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip"). is it meant to flash it automatically, do i need to rename it, or do i need to go into android recovery and flash it?
> 
> -rf
> 
> *edit* after rebooting into 2.3.4 this is what i entered into the cmd.exe
> 
> cd c:/android
> 
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot oem rebootRUU
> fastboot erase cache
> fastboot flash zip RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Radio_1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip
> fastboot reboot
> 
> this is what i get:
> 
> INFOzip header checking...
> INFOzip info parsing...
> FAILED (remote: 99 unknown fail)
> finished. total time: 98.238s


I thought, thought I haven't read through the post from xda, that you had to rename it PG32IMG.ZIP.

Can you link the post here so I can confirm?

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## rabbitfoot

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990 <-- i'm reading through the thread again

others have gotten that "99 unknown fail" but i can't find what that's about, even on other devices. the woe runneth plenty through me









thanks,
rf


----------



## rabbitfoot

I'm downloading it again. md5 checker says it's not the right md5

sent from my galaxy nexus


----------



## fc127

Ok... The folder should have included the ruu... Leave it in the folder on your computer.

Did you try running the script? It worked for me... The script will do everything it shows there.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fc127

rabbitfoot said:


> I'm downloading it again. md5 checker says it's not the right md5
> 
> sent from my galaxy nexus


Aha, that will do it.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## rabbitfoot

i just downloaded it again, and extracted the zip rather than drag and drop. even rebooted and for the life of me, i still can't get the md5 to match. the thread says 26a2dbcb96d82153add7edaccd157996

mine is CEA499F51B40055FFD1189601E73255

what the butt?


----------



## fc127

This is what I got: CEA499F51B40055FFD118960E1E73255

It is different because this is the newer ruu from htc.

Did you try running the script instead of doing it line by line through the terminal?


----------



## rabbitfoot

that makes sense. yeah, I tried both but still no luck









sent from my galaxy nexus


----------



## fc127

Sorry man, I don't know what to tell you... It worked for me, so I have no way of replicating your issues. Hopefully someone can help you out though.


----------



## rabbitfoot

i really do appreciate the help.

i just tried on a third computer, a 64-bit with a re-installed java and sdk along with fresh downloads. exact same error.

if anybody knows what the deal is, please, send me a pm. i suspect it is the official htc bootloader unlock.

thank you,
rf


----------



## fc127

I have a feeling you are right... I linked the thread on twitter so maybe I can get you some help.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fc127

I have a feeling you are right... I linked the thread on twitter so maybe I can get you some help.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## rabbitfoot

you really are awesome. I'm going to search for another way, until then.

thanks again!

sent from my galaxy nexus

*edit* http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1419466

re-lock: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1343114


----------



## rabbitfoot

re-locked it and everything went smoothly. THANK YOU, perry!

best,
rf


----------



## fc127

Glad you got it going.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## lemonoid

rabbitfoot said:


> re-locked it and everything went smoothly. THANK YOU, perry!
> 
> best,
> rf


I'm glad that I scrolled all the way to the end of the thread before posting. I saw before that you said you were flashing an RUU after unlocking the bootloader, but to flast the RUU on HTC bootloaders, I'm pretty sure you have to have a locked bootloader.


----------

